# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Anabantoids >  Betta coccina

## benny

Hi guys,

Since so many folk are into wild betta these days and they are starting to appear even in shops like C328, I picked up some last night.



Obviously still stressed from the transportation home. Colors are faded, but a good example of stress coloration. (I intend to get another picture with the dot on the body for comparison later)



These fellas aclimatise rather quick and colors returned if there are companions around.



The horizontal lines are still visible, indicating stress, but the dot is partially visible now.



The body marking after 2 hours in the tank. They are great jumpers and will take every opportunity to explore outside the tank, not realising that they can't breath outside water. I lost 1 already through a small hole on the lid. Have to be more careful..

Anybody with any more information on them?

Cheers,

----------


## stormhawk

Benny, I kept these and still have one more in my tank. The sole survivor from a group of six. Said to be the easiest of the small red bettas to spawn. They prefer a planted tank with some cover.

Needs live food most of the time. Some of them just won't acclimatise to taking dried foods. I did have one that fed on flake food though.  :Razz:  

Its a nice species and well worth the time to keep and breed if possible.  :Wink:  

Last but not least, stunning pictures as usual. I hope to see some nice side shots showing the shiny green mid-body marking of the males.  :Well done:

----------


## Fei Miao

I acquired 3 of these for about a month, 2 males and a female, lost the other female when it jumps out thru a small gap in the lid as well, these are now in a small planted tank with java ferns,moss and crypts. The tank have a branch protruding slightly out of water and I have noticed the dominant male tends to make the bubble nest there, so far 

Informations from the web-sites states in the wild, they inhabit peat swamps, fish were found in water with pH between 4.0-6.0, temp. 24º -27ºC. 

There's some good information on this site:
www.ibc-smp.org

----------


## budak

fei miao, if you like wild bettas, die die must get this book: http://rmbr.nus.edu.sg/news/index.ph...pplement13.txt

----------


## ZaZ

Coccina: arguably the most common or maybe the most popular spp. (minus the fancy strains). I have only one thing to say about it, very fussy when choosing partners. In another word, quite difficult to spawn. It took me almost a year and 4-5 males before that particular female decided to cooperate and spawn.

Some of the photo of the fry in : http://photobucket.com/albums/v292/zazuarz/

----------


## Fei Miao

> fei miao, if you like wild bettas, die die must get this book: http://rmbr.nus.edu.sg/news/index.ph...pplement13.txt


Thanks Budak, Yes I read from the other thread about this, looks like a good one.  :Smile:

----------


## benny

> fei miao, if you like wild bettas, die die must get this book: http://rmbr.nus.edu.sg/news/index.ph...pplement13.txt


Good recommendation from Budak. I'm going to pick up this book tomorrow and it will be available in the staff library too.

Anyone else interested in the book?

Cheers,

----------


## benny

> Coccina: arguably the most common or maybe the most popular spp. (minus the fancy strains). I have only one thing to say about it, very fussy when choosing partners. In another word, quite difficult to spawn. It took me almost a year and 4-5 males before that particular female decided to cooperate and spawn.
> 
> Some of the photo of the fry in : http://photobucket.com/albums/v292/zazuarz/


Hi Zaz,

That's some fantastic betta photography library you have there!! Though I've had the opportunity to talk to you, I really look forward to have an opportunity to meet up with you in person. Heard from Mr. Tree that you stay in a wonderful place.

As for sexing and pairing up, I totally clueless. Since the cost is not as prohibitive as some of the other species, I bought 50 pieces. Surely there will be some females and hopefully they will pair up. Still trying to figure out how to create a nice set up for them.

Cheers,

----------


## benny

> Benny, I kept these and still have one more in my tank. The sole survivor from a group of six. Said to be the easiest of the small red bettas to spawn. They prefer a planted tank with some cover.
> 
> Needs live food most of the time. Some of them just won't acclimatise to taking dried foods. I did have one that fed on flake food though.  
> 
> Its a nice species and well worth the time to keep and breed if possible.  
> 
> Last but not least, stunning pictures as usual. I hope to see some nice side shots showing the shiny green mid-body marking of the males.


Hi Rashid,

I do realise that if there are floating plants, they have less tendency to jump. This species are commonly available now and it would be quite easy to get more if you desire. Good value too.

As for dry food, I do have some that will take them, but you are right about most of them being not interested. I hate to think what will happen when I long trips are due during summer.

Hopefully, I can get some better pictures when they settle down. Seem very shy.

Cheers,

----------


## stormhawk

Hi Benny,

Yup I know they're in stock right now but I don't intend to add on to the loner that I have. He's pretty happy where he is right now and its true, they are very fussy when it comes to picking a partner to spawn with. I tried and failed with them. Sold off my last group to a good friend of mine. He failed with them too.  :Knockout: 

By the way, how much is the book? I have to see if I got the money for it. Have been wanting to get one since I heard it was out.

----------


## benny

> By the way, how much is the book? I have to see if I got the money for it. Have been wanting to get one since I heard it was out.


A princely sum of S$80 for those who are interested. Wait for our review for those who are not sure if they want it. We will feature a sneak peak of what's inside too.

Cheers,

----------


## wynx

> Hi Zaz,
> 
> That's some fantastic betta photography library you have there!! Though I've had the opportunity to talk to you, I really look forward to have an opportunity to meet up with you in person. Heard from Mr. Tree that you stay in a wonderful place.
> 
> As for sexing and pairing up, I totally clueless. Since the cost is not as prohibitive as some of the other species, I bought 50 pieces. Surely there will be some females and hopefully they will pair up. Still trying to figure out how to create a nice set up for them.
> 
> Cheers,


50 pieces?  :Surprised:   :Surprised:   :Surprised:

----------


## benny

> 50 pieces?


Following from...

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=14138

I would have a good chance of a pair right?

Cheers,

----------


## stormhawk

Provided out of the 50 pieces you have some willing pairs. I'd say a 50/50 chance of getting not just 1 but several breeding pairs.

Benny, don't worry about going for a holiday. They can handle 3 days without feeding.  :Smile:

----------


## stormhawk

> A princely sum of S$80 for those who are interested. Wait for our review for those who are not sure if they want it. We will feature a sneak peak of what's inside too.


Not exactly a princely sum but neither is it cheap. Nonetheless the scientists need our support so its only right that we pay a price for good stuff.  :Wink:  

Will be looking forward to the sneak peek.  :Cool:

----------


## benny

> They can handle 3 days without feeding.


My concern is for my longer trips of 14 to 21 days that's coming up soon.... 

Anyone with experience to share?

Cheers,

----------


## stormhawk

> My concern is for my longer trips of 14 to 21 days that's coming up soon.... 
> 
> Anyone with experience to share?
> 
> Cheers,


2 or 3 weeks is too long. Most of the time they will waste away by then without someone coming over to feed them. It is best for you to find a trusted person to help you feed the fish while you're away. I give them 1 week without food at the max. Once severe malnutrition sets in, they will almost always waste away and die off slowly.

I've only gone one week at the most, away from home and most of my fishes survived. However in the case of bettas that require live foods, it would be wise to get someone to babysit them while you're away. That's the only option, unless you can "train" them to take dried foods (flakes/tablets/pellets). If they're able to do so then you can utilise an auto-feeder instead.  :Wink:

----------


## Wackytpt

> My concern is for my longer trips of 14 to 21 days that's coming up soon.... 
> 
> Anyone with experience to share?
> 
> Cheers,


Benny pass me lah. I fish sit for you  :Smile:

----------


## wynx

I offer to 'fish shoot' for ya....

But be quite a hassle to take care of so many bettas...

----------


## Fei Miao

Are coccinas community friendly? I moved mine to a 1ft with boraras recently(actually yesterday)  :Smile:

----------


## benny

Went to C328 again just now to get some dry good and saw that the new shipment of _Betta coccina_ is here. But they are placed at a rather obscure corner. Being of such low value at S$3 per piece (compared to show bettas), I'm not surprised. 

Those looking for it may have to check with the Uncle or the Auntie if you can't find it. I think there are more males than female in this batch. Some seems really too small to be sexed.

Cheers,

----------


## MrTree

Wah liao!! 50 pc!!! Keep them nicely then would turn out like the tank in Azmi's place...the males keep fighting and lots of shutter chance!!! I know what you want next!!!! As usual..nice background! I am working on one fish now too.

----------


## stormhawk

Benny, saw them as you said at C328. And you're right, there's more males than females.

----------


## edinjapan

> fei miao, if you like wild bettas, die die must get this book: http://rmbr.nus.edu.sg/news/index.ph...pplement13.txt


How much that in Japanese Yen?
I went to the LFS in Ichigaya, called Ichigaya Fish Center on Monday and they had 50 different varieties of betta for sale. Lot's of coccina, foerschi, mahachai and macrostoma on sale. They feed them on bloodworm, live moh and minami numa shrimp as well as frozen and FD krill and medaka. try them on that diet and see how.

----------


## stormhawk

Ed, roughly 5,400 JPY.

----------

